# Washer/Dryer pedestal good idea?



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Depends on how you like to bend down to get in. You can build your own pedestal/platform, that they could sit on out of Pressure Treated wood.


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

you could build a solid platform an there would be no added shaking.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

by all means invest in the pedestals, if they are installed correctly, leveled and solid they will not make the washer vibrate any more than it does now.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I built one with plywood/2x2's for our dryer about 35 years ago--- it still works. No drawer though, those came out later....

Use p.t. wood if an outdoor application? 

Gary


----------



## mwpiper (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm 6'1". Have GE front load washer/dryer set with pedestals. My wife is 5'5" and thinks the washer/dryer without pedestals are too low to the ground. The pedestals are solidly bolted to the appliances, making them single solid units. The dryer is pretty low impact. It just spins quietly. The washer with warp drive spin needs to be carefully leveled so it doesn't rock. It has an out of balance sensor, but if you give it any room to move by not getting equal load on all four feet, it will start dancing.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

mwpiper said:


> I'm 6'1". Have GE front load washer/dryer set with pedestals. My wife is 5'5" and thinks the washer/dryer without pedestals are too low to the ground. The pedestals are solidly bolted to the appliances, making them single solid units. The dryer is pretty low impact. It just spins quietly. The washer with warp drive spin needs to be carefully leveled so it doesn't rock. It has an out of balance sensor, but if you give it any room to move by not getting equal load on all four feet, it will start dancing.


That's what worries me. Almost better to stay on the floor.


----------



## jawadesign (Dec 13, 2011)

I think it's a good idea... it will definitely save your back over time!

I actually spent a full day building one out of various materials, but wood primarly. I did it for two reasons, my units will stack and fit in a custom cabinet and I needed to install an overflow pan with drain. I'm on the second floor of a condo... I have to take precautions. It took me a whole day and then some to make sure the platform would hold a car, lol! You would be amazed at how vibrating objects can destroy things over time!!

GL,
James


----------

